# Astaxanthin supplement



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,I'm located in Honolulu, Hawai'i and I just started taking an astaxanthin supplement based in Hawai'i and was wondering if anyone else had tried it or heard anything about it yet. Here is a link I found if anyone is curious about the facts. http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2011/07/12/astaxanthin-the-antiinflammatory-nutrient.aspx


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

interesting information!! thanks for the article!have you seen an improvement while being on the Astaxanthin pill?


----------



## gofigure808 (Jul 7, 2012)

stressedmess said:


> interesting information!! thanks for the article!have you seen an improvement while being on the Astaxanthin pill?


I haven't been taking it regularly because I still haven't been able to see a doctor so I want to double check with them before I integrate it completely into my treatment. But I have noticed a huge difference from eating papaya


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know anything about this supplement, but I would be very cautious about any information coming from Mercola. He is a well known quack who makes a lot of unsubstantiated claims to peddle his health supplements. He's been warned by the FDA about his claims and tactics. I'm not necessarily saying there's anything wrong with the supplement in question, but I would definitely try to find some research from more respectable sites first. Or, better yet, ask your doctor or pharmacist about it!


----------

